# Galvanized Parts on an Aluminum Trailer



## BigDev (May 21, 2008)

I have analuminum A1820 Continental boat trailer that I am repairing rather than buying a new one.I have already bought 2 new crossbars and the stainless mounting hardware to mount them. Due to some serious rust that has eaten through the existing crossbars, I have also decided togo aheadand replace the bunk hardware while I am at it. 

Thequestion/problem at hand it that nobody carries stainless steel bunk mounting hardware. I checked with2 Continental dealers andall anyone has is more galvenized parts whichis what I am trying to get awayfrom.It came withvertical bunk brackets so I consideredswitching everything to outfit it withadjustable bolster brackets if I could find them in stainless. I searched online and I am finding that what I am looking for may not exist.

Does anyone know if such a product exists? I realize that I can coat the galvanized with the spray but I don't want to repeat this process in years to come. 

Thanks,

D


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

try champion trailer parts online. if they aint got it they prolly dont make it. I rebuilt my 2 trailers from them. they are in louisanna and you get your order very fast.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Try Ace Hardware. I'm pretty sure the one in Navarre carries longer S/S bolts. If you can find them you can use S/S all thread and cut to length with a nut on each end. As for U bolts, you may be stuck using Galvinized.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you looking for SS brackets or SS fastners?

SS brackets are gonna have to be custom made as there just too many bracket styles and shapes out there.


----------



## BigDev (May 21, 2008)

I appreciate that....I willcheck it outon their website.

Johnsonbeachbum...I have thebolts, nuts, washers and U-boltsall in stainless steel. I am lookingfor the swivelbolster brackets themselves in stainless rather than galvenized.

Here isthe picture:










Thanks for the replies guys.

Devin


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

I've never seen bolster brackets in stainless. Not saying they don't make em, i've jus never seen em. You can make those pretty easy with some stainless angleand channel stock to custom fit your trailer. if you don't find them.


----------



## BigDev (May 21, 2008)

Well I bought all the crap to do this project so here are the before pictures. As a foreword let mesay that this trailer was "a gift" from freind because I would never let my stuff getthis bad.It is no doubt the extremecorrosion was caused by improper grounding and cheap replacement hardware (zinc or galvanized vs. stainless) combined with 7 years of dippinginthe high salinity waters of theKeys. The point: being a cheap half-ass pays you back....eventually. I will postupdates as soon as I get time to do the work. 

Cheers!

Out with the old....










....in with the new.


----------



## BigDev (May 21, 2008)

I finally made the time to get it all done last Friday. Since my last post, I spent 4 or 5 evenings after work replacing the every single galvanized piece of hardware with stainless. I also replaced the tail lights and side markers (non-LED), emergency chain, tongue jack (Fulton) and the spare tire rim. 



Once we got to work Friday morning, sawing off and removing all the remaining rusted U-bolts, crossbars, and bunks only took us about 35 minutes. We spent another 2 hours carefully installing the new stuff and another hour making adjustments to get the hull to sit at just the right angle and position.



Altogether the cost ended-up around $650 to get all this done which is better than $1500 for a new one. I am very pleased with the results and the satisfaction of a job well done. I will try to post some references for parts because I did a pretty good deal of research before I bought everything. 



Cheers!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

It's so purrrty, lol

So did u do all that in a trailer park?

Did you find SS bunk brackets after all?


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Now you just need to change that rusty ol axle out and it'd look new!


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

You may have something more than simple corrosion working on your trailer from the looks of one of the photos. That portion of your aluminum trailer frame that is missing in the one photo appears to be more galvanic action at work than simple corrosion. It is too concentrated to be caused by salt water in my opinion.

Look up "Galvanic Action" in dissimilar metals and maybe you will find some clues to a few of your problems.

Good luck and good job on the changeout!!

Edit: I have to make the same type of adjustments to my ears occasionally too! It does wonders for the brain factory, eh??


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

Any steel with aluminum and salt water = corrosion. No two ways about it. you can't prevent it if metal is on metal. You have to seperate the two to stop the rot.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

It would appear from the picture that the trailer had alum. rails and steel cross members, maybe galvanized.

The severe rustout looks like from saltwater.

Would not the galvanic corrosion have rotted out where the cross member is under the alum. beam?

Or is the galvanic corrosion caused by the u-bolt?


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Galvanic action usually takes place at the point of contact between 2 dissimilar metals but I really didn't get that technical as I didn't think that the guy was all that concerned. He has already made the repairs and got his trailer back in usable condition so I didn't see any reason to go there. 

Just offering a possibility, not trying to solve a mystery.


----------



## BigDev (May 21, 2008)

So true. I want to swap it out for one of those Torsion Axles from Tie Down but I don't have the $350 just yet. Maybe next month.


----------



## BigDev (May 21, 2008)

No. It was at a marina/campground on a lake not to far from where I live. We rented a campsite just in case something went wrong and also to use the power. I can't wait to get my butt back down on the coast. It freaking snowed 4" here today.


----------

